# My Female's Cere



## Indy Bird

I would like to breed my female budgie, Bluebell (That's why it's on the Breeding site.). But I don't know about the cere. It's tan around the nostril but still kinda white. Does the tan mean she's in breeding condition? PS: If u need 2 know, she and her mate, Indy, are more than a year. PSS: I had to hold her this way cause she hates the computer


----------



## Cody

The fact that you are asking this question indicates that you are no where near prepared for breeding, why do you want to breed your birds?

Please read through this and answer the questions to yourself honestly Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


----------



## FaeryBee

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility.

Please answer the following questions:

How long have you owned budgies?
WHY do you want to breed your birds?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
Do you have an ABVP Certified Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?

Please read the following:
*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*At this time, you should be doing everything necessary to DISCOURAGE breeding.

Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.
*


----------



## Indy Bird

FaeryBee said:


> *Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility.
> 
> Please answer the following questions:
> 
> How long have you owned budgies?
> WHY do you want to breed your birds?
> What are you planning to do with any offspring?
> Do you have any experience with breeding?
> Are you certain the birds are not related?
> What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
> Do you have an ABVP Certified Avian Vet?
> Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?
> 
> Please read the following:*
> 
> *A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
> *Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
> *Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
> 
> *At this time, you should be doing everything necessary to DISCOURAGE breeding.
> 
> Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
> Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
> When they come into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.*


Yes, thanks for asking. My birds are more than 1 yr old and I am a 1st-time budgie keeper. The birds are on a mix of chop, seed, Roudybush pellets, and ground Cheerios. We are ordering a nest box from Amazon or making a homemade one. I did not get budgies just to breed them. They were for lots of things. Of course, before I said "I want to get a budgie" I did research. If there are babies, my family decided we will keep the babies. I also have a separate cage for the mother if she decides to attack the chicks. I may have a lot of the basics as you said, but I admit, i think a have to dig deeper on breeding.
Please don't think I impulse-bought these delicate birds.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Neither you nor your family are knowledgeable and experienced enough to breed budgies at this point in time.

I STRONGLY recommend that you DO NOT consider breeding your birds. 

You and your family need much more experience and much more research before you should ever even think about the possibility if you want to breed ethically and responsibly.

Most budgies will be MUCH healthier and happier if they are never bred. 
You would not doing your budgies any favors by breeding them. Breeding the birds would be only for your own satisfaction.

Please have your parents read the links below:*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*


----------



## Indy Bird

Ok. we will do research and wait a least a year until our decision is made. it gives the birds time

I think I do have possible homes for the birds. I still don't know if they are siblings.

1 is where I got the birds. 2. is Parrot Hope Rescue


----------



## FaeryBee

*Giving your budgies to a pet store a a bird rescue is not providing them with good homes.

Definitely wait a year before making any decisions regarding whether or not to breed your birds.

Use the Budgie Articles regarding Breeding as well as the Stickies in the Breeding Section of the forum as resources for research.

In the meantime, you need to learn as much BASIC information about caring for your budgies as possible.
Reading as much of the information in ALL of the Articles and Stickies throughout the forum is the best way to begin learning.

Additionally, you need to learn to edit your posts instead of posting each thought separately. I'm getting tired of merging your posts.
Read the information provided earlier as well as the rest throughout the forums.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*

*I'm closing this thread now as you have agreed NOT to breed your budgies at this time.

Make sure you DISCOURAGE breeding:*
*Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition**, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.*


----------

